# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  به نظرتون بازارکار دولتی این رشته ها در 5 سال آینده چگونه خواهد بود؟

## Goodbye forever

سلام ، نماز و روزتون قبول باشه 



*رشته پرستاری یا علوم آزمایشگاهی یا اتاق عمل؟

*میگن اشباع شده و ... نظرتون چیه ؟

*ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین ، با تشکر
*

----------


## Mr.Hosein

سلام
ممنون همچنین...

علوم ازمایشگاهی و در کل علوم پایه همین الانش هم اشباع تشریف دارن!
متاسفانه کسی که بخواد وارد اینجور رشته ها بشه باید تا phdپیش بره که در بهترین حالتش 30ساله مدرکشو میگیره و باز اون طرف هم بستگی به گرایشش داره و در کل راه به هیچ وجه اسونی نیست...به خصوص برای یه پسر بدون درامد بودن تا 32سالگی(با حساب سربازی)یعنی...

پرستاری و اتاق عمل هر دو از بازار کار خوبی برخوردار هستن...
ولی خوب پرستاری در حال حاضر بهترین بازار کار رو بین رشته های زیر گروه پزشکی داره...
میشه خوشبین بود که تا 5سال دیگه هنوز کاری مونده باشه توی این رشته...!

----------


## Milad98

*چون مردم کلا مریضن!! دعوازیاده,تصادف همیشه هست,چهارشنبه سوری همیشه هست و....
فک میکنم پرستاری و اتاق عمل اینده خوبی داشته باشن

در مورد علوم ازمایشگاهی نظری ندارم.*

----------


## pouria98

راستش جواب دقیقی ندارم فقط همینو میتونم بگم که تمام تلاشت رو بکن که تو یکی از دانشگاه های تهران ، شیراز یا اصفهان قبول بشی ... *حالا هر رشته ای تو شاخه ی علوم تجربی که میخواد باشه* ... پرستاری ، علوم تغذیه ، اتاق عمل ، هوشبری ....هرچی ، هرچی که میخواد باشه

----------


## peony

نظرتون در مورد روانشناس چیه

----------


## After4Ever

> سلام ، نماز و روزتون قبول باشه 
> 
> 
> 
> *رشته پرستاری یا علوم آزمایشگاهی یا اتاق عمل؟
> 
> *میگن اشباع شده و ... نظرتون چیه ؟
> 
> *ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنین ، با تشکر
> *


پرستاری بهتر میشه
علوم آزمایشگاهی نظرم مثبت نیست
اتاق عمل تغییری نمی کنه

----------


## Rezchita

دوستان نظرتون رو درمورد رشته های بهداشت (محیط،عمومی،حرفه ای) و زیست مولکولی هم بگید

----------


## _Bahar_

در مورد رشته صنایع غذایی هم نظرتون رو بگید.

----------

